# Colorado Gun Owners



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I know there is to be no politics here but this was more than that. The people spoke.:mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Best news I've seen for awhile. Good for them!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They should have spoken the first time around


----------

